# RWE's Big Questions for 2016 (Rockets)



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

1) Will the subpar free throw shooting of Dwight, Capela, DMo, and Terrence Jones prove too difficult for them to overcome? Will any of them show any marked improvement in that area this season? If so, who?

2) What is this team going to get out of Ty Lawson? Will his substance abuse issues keep him out of the line-up for a significant amount of games? Will he beat out Beverly for the starting role? Which guy will close games?

3) With an MVP candidate (Harden), a former NBA champion role player (Ariza), a sparkplug 6th man who can do a little bit of everything (Brewer), and shooting depth (K.J. McDaniels, Sam Dekker, Jason Terry, Marcus Thornton), does this team have the best overall wing situation in the NBA? If not, then who?

4) Can the style of basketball Kevin McHale and Darryl Morey have instituted in Houston win a championship? If not, then why not?

5) I personally think this team is one of only 4 teams that actually have a chance to win the championship this year. Tell me why I'm wrong about that. Are there more teams with a chance? Should the Rockets not be in that group? Do their weaknesses outweigh their strengths?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> 1) Will the subpar free throw shooting of Dwight, Capela, DMo, and Terrence Jones prove too difficult for them to overcome? Will any of them show any marked improvement in that area this season? If so, who?
> 
> 2) What is this team going to get out of Ty Lawson? Will his substance abuse issues keep him out of the line-up for a significant amount of games? Will he beat out Beverly for the starting role? Which guy will close games?
> 
> ...


1. I don't think so. They got to the WCF despite awful free-throw shooting. Of course, it doesn't help that it's so bad, but it won't be the reason they don't get to where they were last season.

2. Lawson's going to have a good season. Coming off a career high in assists, and he's got better players around him this season. I can see him finishing games. Good scorer and can distribute, good hustle.

3. Golden State with Steph & Klay.

4. It can, but it won't happen. Other teams are just simply better. 

5. I can't take the Rockets seriously. I don't know what it is. They'll probably be a 2nd-round out. Golden State, San Antonio, OKC and Cleveland are the four I think have the most realistic shot.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't take the Rockets seriously either. 

Remember Miami's first year where it looked like they would steam roll their way to a title? Instead, they met a Mavs team chalk full of vets in the Finals. And while Lebron and Wade were busy yelling at the refs, arguing with their coach, or cracking jokes to the media, the Mavs were focused with going to work and winning a championship. It wasn't until Lebron realized he had to grow up and quit crying and flopping that his team fell in line and he won. 

The Rockets are similar to that Heat team emotionally (or worse). In a tight game if Harden thinks he should have got a call, he'll run around crying, or try to force it on the next play with an obvious flop. Dwight will just be well, Dwight, and the rest of the team will look at those two idiots for guidance. 

No, I don't see a team constructed like that winning it all, ever.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

1) Will the subpar free throw shooting of Dwight, Capela, DMo, and Terrence Jones prove too difficult for them to overcome? Will any of them show any marked improvement in that area this season? If so, who?
Shouldnt be a major issue can be overcome. The poor defence at PF is the biggest issue.

2) What is this team going to get out of Ty Lawson? Will his substance abuse issues keep him out of the line-up for a significant amount of games? Will he beat out Beverly for the starting role? Which guy will close games?
Lawson will start and end games. He has not been affected by his drug use except in his private life hopefully it is under control. Hopefully a new atmosphere facilitates that. 

3) With an MVP candidate (Harden), a former NBA champion role player (Ariza), a sparkplug 6th man who can do a little bit of everything (Brewer), and shooting depth (K.J. McDaniels, Sam Dekker, Jason Terry, Marcus Thornton), does this team have the best overall wing situation in the NBA? If not, then who?
Yes wing depth I would put them No1. Only Cavs LBJ Iman JR RJ JJ. GSW Klay Barnes AI Barbosa Rush. Can come close to matching them. 

4) Can the style of basketball Kevin McHale and Darryl Morey have instituted in Houston win a championship? If not, then why not?
Yes but I worry their aversion for pick and roll will hurt them.

5) I personally think this team is one of only 4 teams that actually have a chance to win the championship this year. Tell me why I'm wrong about that. Are there more teams with a chance? Should the Rockets not be in that group? Do their weaknesses outweigh their strengths?
Agree(but I think 5 teams) but I worry their aversion for pick and roll will hurt them.
Their weakness is PF depth and an aversion to pick and roll. 
Use Dwight and Clint in pick and rolls why not?


----------

